# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  αγορά iphone

## loukoumaki

παιδιά καλησπέρα όλα καλά; θα ήθελα να πάρω το iphone 3g και θέλω να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα.\
1.είναι καλύτερο να το πάρω Online  απο site ;
2.να μου το φέρει ένας φίλος μου απο Αμερική;
ποια απο τα δύο με συμφέρει οικονομικα και μην με ρωτήσετε για Ελλάδα θα με ποιάσουν τα γέλια
απο την στιγμή που τηα το αγοράσω θα μπορώ να βάλω την κάρτα sim  που ήδη έχω 
θα γνωρίζει τα ελληνικά δίκτυα  και μιλάω πάντα για το  iphone 3g 

αυτα προσ το παρών ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## kuja

Στην Ελλαδα θα σε πετσωκοψουν σαν πραγνατικο λουκουμακι.Οι δυο εκδοσεις(8GB και 16GB) εξω θα κανουν 199$ και 299$ αντιστοιχα.Στην Ελλαδα θα κανουν 499ευρο και 569 ευρο αντιστοιχα.Να το παρεις απο Αμερικα.

----------


## Poison6

> Στην Ελλαδα θα σε πετσωκοψουν σαν πραγνατικο λουκουμακι.Οι δυο εκδοσεις(8GB και 16GB) εξω θα κανουν 199$ και 299$ αντιστοιχα.Στην Ελλαδα θα κανουν 499ευρο και 569 ευρο αντιστοιχα.Να το παρεις απο Αμερικα.


ρε kuja έχεις παρακολουθήσει τι παίζει? Οι τιμές που αναφέρεις θα ειναι με *ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ* και δεν μπορείς να φυγεις απο το μαγαζι χωρις να ενεργοποιήσεις το 2ετες συμβόλαιο οπότε αυτές τις τιμές ξέχνα τες..

ανακοινώθηκαν όμως απο την at&t τιμές χωρίς σύνδεση. Οι οποίες είναι +400 δολλαρια δλδ
599 το 8αρι
699 το 16αρι

όλο και κάποια άλλη χώρα πάντως θα το δίνει φτηνότερα..
ας περιμένουμε.. κάθε μέρα ανακοινώνουν τιμές σε διάφορες χώρες

@loukoumaki 

αν μπορεί να κάνει ο φίλος σου τη ν εξής διαδικασία ίσως είναι ακόμα φτηνότερο απο οτι διαβάζω..

$299 - 16GB iPhone w/contract
$36 - Activation
$175 - Early Termination Fee
$70 - One month of service

Total Price Using The Shady Method: $580

πηγη-->http://gizmodo.com/5021186/dont-buy-...a-new-contract

----------


## loukoumaki

poison  να σου πώ κάτι ένας γνωστός μου το πήρε απο Αμερική 280 δολάρια το  iphone  το πρώτο και το έσπασε με 5 ευρώ  και δεν πλήρωσε φραχμή παραπάνω 
άρα αυτό που λές δεν ισχύει

----------


## kuja

> poison  να σου πώ κάτι ένας γνωστός μου το πήρε απο Αμερική 280 δολάρια το  iphone  το πρώτο και το έσπασε με 5 ευρώ  και δεν πλήρωσε φραχμή παραπάνω 
> άρα αυτό που λές δεν ισχύει


@loukoumakι θα σου ερθει πολυ φτηνα απο εξω.Μαλλον ισχυουν αυτα που εγγραψα.Ειναι σιγουρα πραγματα.
Προς τις τιμες τουλαχιστον.....

----------


## haHa

> poison  να σου πώ κάτι ένας γνωστός μου το πήρε απο Αμερική 280 δολάρια το  iphone  το πρώτο και το έσπασε με 5 ευρώ  και δεν πλήρωσε φραχμή παραπάνω 
> άρα αυτό που λές δεν ισχύει


Μια χαρα ισχυει αυτο που λεει ο poison  .
*Μην κοιτας τι γινοταν με το παλιο iPhone.*
Με το καινουριο αν το αγορασεις απο Αμερικη προς $199 εισαι *ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ* να κανεις *ΜΕΣΑ* στο μαγαζι *συμβολαιο 2 χρονων..*


Η τιμη του χωρις συμβολαιο και χωρις φορους στην Αμερικη ειναι $599.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...42#post2168542







> @loukoumakι θα σου ερθει πολυ φτηνα απο εξω.Μαλλον ισχυουν αυτα που εγγραψα.Ειναι σιγουρα πραγματα.
> Προς τις τιμες τουλαχιστον.....


Κανεις λαθος!
Το πολυ-πολυ να του ερθει 40 ευρω φθηνοτερα...(για τιμες χωρις συμβολαιο και φορους)










*Αν ισχυαν αυτα που λετε, γιατι δεν πατε να το παρετε απο Αγγλια που το δινουν δωρεαν*(παλι με συμβολαιο που εσεις λετε οτι μπορειτε να το αποφυγετε)???

----------


## loukoumaki

αυτό το έκανε άτομο άρα είναι σίγουρο και το δουλέυει μέχρι σήμερα 
έχω ακούσει και το άλλο ότι το πέρνεις απο Αμερικα και ακυρώνεις την σύνδεση 

παιδιά κανείς άλλος που να γνωρίζει ;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## kuja

> Μια χαρα ισχυει αυτο που λεει ο poison  .
> *Μην κοιτας τι γινοταν με το παλιο iPhone.*
> Με το καινουριο αν το αγορασεις απο Αμερικη προς $199 εισαι *ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ* να κανεις *ΜΕΣΑ* στο μαγαζι *συμβολαιο 2 χρονων..*
> 
> 
> Η τιμη του χωρις συμβολαιο και χωρις φορους στην Αμερικη ειναι $599.
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...42#post2168542
> 
> 
> ...


Τι να σου πω δεν ξερω και πολλα αλλα τα διαβασα αυτα.
Η συνδεση ειναι σκετη @π@τη, κριμα που το κανανε και στο iphone.....

----------


## haHa

> αυτό το έκανε άτομο άρα είναι σίγουρο και το δουλέυει μέχρι σήμερα 
> ...



*Επαναλαμβανω:
αλλο τι γινοταν μεχρι σημερα με το παλιο iPhone και αλλο τι θα γινεται με το καινουριο iPhone 3G απο 11 Ιουλιου.*


Με το καινουριο αν το αγορασεις απο Αμερικη προς $199 εισαι *ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ* να κανεις-υπογραψεις *ΜΕΣΑ* στο μαγαζι *συμβολαιο 2 χρονων..*


Αν δε θελεις υποχρεωτικο συμβολαιο ,μπορεις πολυ απλα να το παρεις προς $599 ή (αν και πρεπει να δοκιμαστει) να κανεις το κολπο με την ακυρωση συμβολαιου και να πληρωσεις και το πεναλτι ακυρωσης και να σου κοστισει $480. Βεβαια χρειαζεσαι Αμερικανικη πιστωτικη καρτα.


*

Φυσικα σε ολες αυτες τις τιμες μην ξεχνατε και τον φορο πολιτειας...*(κατι σαν το Φπα το δικο μας ,αλλα γυρω στο 8-10%)

----------


## Poison6

> αυτό το έκανε άτομο άρα είναι σίγουρο και το δουλέυει μέχρι σήμερα 
> έχω ακούσει και το άλλο ότι το πέρνεις απο Αμερικα και ακυρώνεις την σύνδεση 
> 
> παιδιά κανείς άλλος που να γνωρίζει ;;;;;;;;;;;;


Αν δεις το ποστ μου θα σου λυθεί η απορία.
Όπως λέει και ο haha άλλο τι ίσχυε με το παλιό iphone και άλλο με το 3g (παλιά δεν ησουν αναγκασμένος για ενεργοποίηση συμβόλαιο στο κατάστημα, έτσι το έφερε όλος ο κόσμος)

----------


## loukoumaki

ρε παιδιά όλο και κάποιο παραθυράκι υα υπάρχει

----------


## kuja

@haHa δεν το ηξερα αυτο για την συνδεση, ευχαριστω για την γνωση, sorry Poison6.....

----------


## Mouse Potato

Guys πάνε τα παλιά κόλπα με το iPhone. Συσκευούλα και νόμιμα  :Smile:

----------


## niades

να περιμένεις κανένα 6μηνο. Θα πέσουν οι τιμές

----------


## tsaltinho

Παντα ετσι γινεται!
Περιμενουν τα ψαρια για να τους πουλησουν τα 24μηνα
συμβολαια και αυτους που ειναι διαθετημενοι να δωσουν 600$ στο χερι!
μετα το 6μηνο ριχνουν τις τιμες να αυξησουν τις πωλησεις και να προσελκησουν το
αγοραστικο κοινο!
Κλασσικο marketing!

----------


## magus32

Μήπως γνωρίζεται αν θα πουλιέται στην Ελλάδα και έκδοση που θα είναι free (χωρίς συμβόλαιο) ;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## jtheogr

> Μήπως γνωρίζεται αν θα πουλιέται στην Ελλάδα και έκδοση που θα είναι free (χωρίς συμβόλαιο) ;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Ναι απο την vodafone δες το site για πληροφορίες.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Μήπως γνωρίζεται αν θα πουλιέται στην Ελλάδα και έκδοση που θα είναι free (χωρίς συμβόλαιο) ;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ


http://www.vodafone.gr/portal/client...on?pageId=3361

----------


## kuja

> http://www.vodafone.gr/portal/client...on?pageId=3361


Το προτειμω χωρις συνδεση.

----------


## magus32

Ευχαριστω παιδια το διαβασα

----------


## Kiriakos_4

Αυτό το είδατε; -> http://www.e-click.gr/index.php?targ...oduct_id=29937
Παίζει να ισχύει;

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Αυτό το είδατε; -> http://www.e-click.gr/index.php?targ...oduct_id=29937
> Παίζει να ισχύει;


Χμμμ ενδιαφέρον. Παρ' όλα αυτά untrusted εντελώς  :Thumb down:

----------


## tsopanos

> Το προτειμω χωρις συνδεση.


Διαφωνώ καθέτως και οριζοντίως.

Το iPhone δεν έχει νοημα σε απλά συμβόλαια (μόο αυτά που έχουν μεγάλες ποσότητες data μέσα). Περίμενε να δεις τι θα βγάλει η Vodafone και μετά κρίνεις. Άσε που όταν λέει ότι μπορεί να εγγυηθεί την σωστή λειτουργία μόνο στο δίκτυό της, αυτό σημαίνει πολλά.

Π.χ. το A-GPS προϋποθέτει dedicated location server που φαντάζομαι η Vodafone GR ήδη φτιάχνει  :Smile:  Οι άλλοι αποκλείεται να έχουν.

----------


## WARonlinegr

> *Επαναλαμβανω:
> αλλο τι γινοταν μεχρι σημερα με το παλιο iPhone και αλλο τι θα γινεται με το καινουριο iPhone 3G απο 11 Ιουλιου.*
> 
> 
> Με το καινουριο αν το αγορασεις απο Αμερικη προς $199 εισαι *ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ* να κανεις-υπογραψεις *ΜΕΣΑ* στο μαγαζι *συμβολαιο 2 χρονων..*
> 
> 
> Αν δε θελεις υποχρεωτικο συμβολαιο ,μπορεις πολυ απλα να το παρεις προς $599 ή (αν και πρεπει να δοκιμαστει) να κανεις το κολπο με την ακυρωση συμβολαιου και να πληρωσεις και το πεναλτι ακυρωσης και να σου κοστισει $480. Βεβαια χρειαζεσαι Αμερικανικη πιστωτικη καρτα.
> 
> ...


ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες.δεν εχει καμοια σχεση με την διαδικασια που καναμε με το παλιο iphone.και εγω το ειχα παρει απο applestore 5th avenue NY me 400$+39.99$ tax=439.99$ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ. σε ευρω 270.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

*Από το επίσημο site της VODAFONE για το νέο 3G:*
" επειδή το μενού της συσκευής είναι στα αγγλικά δεν θα υποστηρίζεται η αποστολή SMS και email στα ελληνικά καθώς και η λειτουργία αναφοράς παράδοσης μηνύματος"

"Τo iPhone διαθέτει Office viewer. Δηλαδή θα μπορείτε να διαβάζετε μόνο αρχεία. Δεν μπορείτε να τροποποιείτε ή να δημιουργείτε νέα."

" H συσκευή είναι τεχνολογίας 3G+ (Broadband). Οι μέγιστες ταχύτητες είναι 3.6 Mbps για downlink και 384 Kbps για uplink.
Δεν έχει την δυνατότητα video κλήσης. Οι υπηρεσίες Vodafone live! και MMS δεν υποστηρίζονται προς το παρόν."

"Η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως modem"

Και μιλάμε ακόμα για τεχνολογική επανάσταση?? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Ardeloth

Μα δεν ειπε κανεις οτι το iphone ειναι τιποτα συνταρακτικο τεχνολογικα... Απλα εχει την Multitouch την οθονη και κατι εγινε. Μουρη πουλανε κλασσικα.
Τσπ οπως παει το πραγμα καλυτερα να περιμενετε λιγοι οι ενδιαφερομενοι να πεσουν οι τιμες και ως τοτε μπορει να εχουνε διορθωθει και καποιες απο τις ασυμβατοτητες που αναφερονται...

Εγω παντως 500 ευρω κινητο χωρις αναφορα παραδοσης εν ετη 2008 δεν θα επερνα! OUG!

----------


## tsopanos

> Και μιλάμε ακόμα για τεχνολογική επανάσταση??


Τη γνώμη σου την θεωρώ αρκετά αφελή.

Το να συγκρίνεις οποιοδήποτε κινητό με το iPhone με βάση τα χαρακτηριστικά τους είναι σαν να συγκρίνεις φωτογραφικές μηχανές με βάση τα megapixels του αισθητήρα ή αυτοκίνητα με βάση μόνο την ιπποδύναμη. 

Όταν πάρεις iPhone (προφανώς δεν έχεις για να το λες αυτό) θα διαπιστώσεις και μόος σου που είναι η επανάσταση.

 :Cool:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Και μιλάμε ακόμα για τεχνολογική επανάσταση??


Και όταν παίρνεις ένα pc με μόνο το λειτουργικό πάνω έχει περιορισμένες δυνατότητες. 

Νομίζω δεν θα μπορούσα να γίνω πιο περιεκτικός. :Smile:

----------


## Wolverine

> Τη γνώμη σου την θεωρώ αρκετά αφελή.
> 
> Το να συγκρίνεις οποιοδήποτε κινητό με το iPhone με βάση τα χαρακτηριστικά τους είναι σαν να συγκρίνεις φωτογραφικές μηχανές με βάση τα megapixels του αισθητήρα ή αυτοκίνητα με βάση μόνο την ιπποδύναμη. 
> 
> Όταν πάρεις iPhone (προφανώς δεν έχεις για να το λες αυτό) θα διαπιστώσεις και μόος σου που είναι η επανάσταση.


Πάντως για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο ξεκινανε διάθεση στην Ελλάδα επίσημα και δεν υπάρχει υποστήριξη ελληνικών και αναφορές παράδοσης. Ε αυτό είναι λίγο τραγικό. Και δεν μιλάμε για εποχές jailbreak κλπ, αν τελικά το φέρουν μέσα στον Ιούλιο (όσο έχω ακόμα την επιδότηση) θα το πάρω βέβαια και θα περιμένω update του software.

----------


## haHa

Μια απορια παντως την εχω σχετικα με τα ελληνικα:
αν θυμαμαι καλα, απαγορευται να πωλειται κατι ηλεκτρονικο χωρις ελληνικο βιβλιο οδηγιων στην Ελλαδα..
Για το μενου δε ξερω..

----------


## tsopanos

> Πάντως για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο ξεκινανε διάθεση στην Ελλάδα επίσημα και δεν υπάρχει υποστήριξη ελληνικών και αναφορές παράδοσης. Ε αυτό είναι λίγο τραγικό. Και δεν μιλάμε για εποχές jailbreak κλπ, αν τελικά το φέρουν μέσα στον Ιούλιο (όσο έχω ακόμα την επιδότηση) θα το πάρω βέβαια και θα περιμένω update του software.


Αγαπητέ Wolverine

το δυνατό σημείο αυτής της συσκευής είναι το hardware της, το οποίο με το κατάλληλο software θα μεγαλουργήσει, άρα είναι θέμα χρόνου και σε ένα από τα επόμενα updates θα καθαρίσουν όλα - για να μην πω για το Appstore που θα έχει της παναγιάς τα μάτια. 

Όντως η διάθεση μιας συσκευής στερούμενης ελληνικού πληκτρολογίου είναι καθέτως ενάντια στην πολιτική της Vodafone, όμως η εταιρεία υπαναχώρησε στην ανένδοτη να υποστηρίξει τα ελληνικά τώρα Apple, έτσι ώστε να εξασφαλίσει την συσκευή στην ΕΛλάδα - μάλλον τείνουμε να ξεχνάμε το πόσο σημαντικό είναι ότι έρχεται επίσημα ένα προϊόν της Apple στην Ελλάδα εκτός της Rainbow.

----------


## tsopanos

> Και μιλάμε ακόμα για τεχνολογική επανάσταση??


29κατασκευαστές πλυντηρίων διαφωνούν μαζί σας

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles..._ny_times.html

----------


## magus32

Aναφορα παραδοσης δεν θα υπαρχει καθολου ή μονο στην Ελλάδα ; προκειτε να γινει τιποτα για αυτο ;

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Και όταν παίρνεις ένα pc με μόνο το λειτουργικό πάνω έχει περιορισμένες δυνατότητες. 
> 
> Νομίζω δεν θα μπορούσα να γίνω πιο περιεκτικός.


Και γω θα σου απαντήσω περιεκτικά ότι από τη στιγμή που άλλα κινητά, έχουν *ΟΛΑ* τα παραπάνω στάνταρ από το κουτί τους, τότε *ΝΑΙ* υστερεί το iphone έναντι όλων των άλλων σε αυτά τα σημεία.
Άμα αρχίσω να υπολογίζω τι δυνατότητες μπορεί να πάρει έξτρα δε λέει κάτι (όχι ότι πιστέυω ότι και εκεί υπερτερεί με τόσες εφαρμογές που υπάρχουν για symbian και windows mobile).

Μιλάω εντελώς αντικειμενικά και με δεδομένα.Όποιος έχει να πει κάτι πάνω σε αυτά, τότε μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε.
Αν μιλάμε με γενικότητες, δε βγαίνει κάτι.

----------


## tsopanos

Άντε πάλι...

Για πες μας μερικά από τα κινητά της αγοράς που έχουν

α) Multitouch
β) UnixOS
γ) Acellerometers
δ) 16GB flash

είναι μερικά από αυτά που σκέφτομαι.

Μόνο και μόνο για το GUI του, το λειτουργικό του, και πολλά άλλα είναι επαναστατικό. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που όλοι προπαθούν να το μιμηθούν.

Από το iPhone και μετά η αγορά συσκευών κινητής έχει αλλάξει για πάντα.

........Auto merged post: tsopanos πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μιλάω εντελώς αντικειμενικά και με δεδομένα.Όποιος έχει να πει κάτι πάνω σε αυτά, τότε μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε.
> Αν μιλάμε με γενικότητες, δε βγαίνει κάτι.


Μπορεί να μιλάς αντικειμενικά, αλλά μάλλον δεν είχες ποτέ σου iPhone.

Περίμενε να βγει το AppStore και μετά θα συγκρίνουμε κι εφαρμογές.

----------


## esykas

Πάλι σε αντιπαραθέσεις θα το πάμε,όποιος θέλει το αγοράζει όποιος δεν θέλει απλά διαβάζει,έχουν γραφτεί χιλιάδες σελίδες γιατί και έτσι και αλλιώς,το iPhone έπιασε διότι δεν θυμίζει τίποτα σε λειτουργία και χειρισμό τα άλλα pda και είναι και τηλέφωνο.
Μην ξανά αρχίσουμε δεν έχει το ένα δεν έχει το άλλο διότι και το Ε51 που έχω τώρα τα έχει όλα αλλά εν έχει οθόνη μεγάλη δεν είναι το ίδιο γρήγορο όπως το iPhone και για να περιηγηθείς στο μενού και στις ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνεις εκπαίδευση για Νόκια.
Για τις εφαρμογές έχουν απαντήσει είδη.
Στο κάτω κάτω τηλέφωνα βγάζουν πολλοί οπότε δεν υπάρχει κανένα μονοπώλιο,κάτι θα βρίσκουν αυτοί που περιμένουν το 3G έχοντας δουλέψει το προηγούμενο.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Άντε πάλι...
> 
> Για πες μας μερικά από τα κινητά της αγοράς που έχουν
> 
> α) Multitouch
> β) UnixOS
> γ) Acellerometers
> δ) 16GB flash
> 
> ...


Το να μου λες συνέχεια ότι δεν έχω IPHONE δεν το καταλαβαίνω, εφόσον είναι κάτι που το ξέρω και το ξέρεις.
Γιατί το αναφέρεις συνέχεια?

Για αυτά που λες:
1)Αρκετά πλέον κινητά έχουν (LG κλπ)
2)Γιατί θεωρείται πλεονέκτημα το συγκεκριμένο έναντι των άλλων λειτουργικών?
3)Το Ν95 εδώ και 1 χρόνο
4)Υπάρχουν ήδη 16άρες κάρτες μνήμης.Δεν είναι flash, αλλά καλύτερα γιατί μπορείς να τις αλλάζεις

----------


## ownagE_

Υπάρχει άλλο κινητό με *Multi*Touch ?  :Thinking:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Υπάρχει άλλο κινητό με *Multi*Touch ?


Με την έννοια που το λες εσύ (τεχνολογία Iphone-πατέντα) όχι, καθώς στηρίζεται σε Flash, C++ και στο λειτουργικό της συσκευής.

*Αλλά,* σαν χρηστική έννοια (οθόνη πολλαπλών χρήσεων) μπορείς να πεις ότι τη συναντάς και σε κάποιους άλλους τύπους κινητών.

----------


## haHa

> Με την έννοια που το λες εσύ (τεχνολογία Iphone-πατέντα) όχι, καθώς στηρίζεται σε Flash, C++ και στο λειτουργικό της συσκευής.
> 
> *Αλλά,* σαν χρηστική έννοια (οθόνη πολλαπλών χρήσεων) μπορείς να πεις ότι τη συναντάς και σε κάποιους άλλους τύπους κινητών.


Τα εχεις μπερδεψει λιγο... :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## esykas

ρε παιδιά χωρίς παρεξήγηση,γιατί θα πρέπει να απολογούμαστε για το iPhone συνέχεια σε κάθε Φόρουμ,
πάντα θα υπάρχει σύγκριση στα προϊόντα,δεν βγαίνει άκρη,λυπάμαι μόνο διότι στα Ελληνικά φόρουμ (δεν έχει σχέση με την εδώ συζήτηση)μόνο τσακωμούς και αντιπαραθέσεις βρίσκεις πληροφορίες ελάχιστες και αυτές από τους κουτόφραγκους που μεταφράζουμε διότι εμείς οι Έλληνες ως γνωστό είμαστε ο ομφαλός της γης και οι άλλοι τρώγανε βελανίδια κλπ κλπ αλλά από κοκκό τίποτα :Respekt:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Με την έννοια που το λες εσύ (τεχνολογία Iphone-πατέντα) όχι, καθώς στηρίζεται σε Flash, C++ και στο λειτουργικό της συσκευής.
> 
> *Αλλά,* σαν χρηστική έννοια (οθόνη πολλαπλών χρήσεων) μπορείς να πεις ότι τη συναντάς και σε κάποιους άλλους τύπους κινητών.


*Multitouch*

----------


## kover

Δε χρειάζεται να απολογείστε σε κανέναν. Ενα απλό link αρκεί για να δώσει απαντήσεις.
http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=1487

----------


## Mouse Potato

13,000 orders per second... Καλά είναι :Whistle:

----------


## tsopanos

> Το να μου λες συνέχεια ότι δεν έχω IPHONE δεν το καταλαβαίνω, εφόσον είναι κάτι που το ξέρω και το ξέρεις.
> Γιατί το αναφέρεις συνέχεια?
> 
> Για αυτά που λες:
> 1)Αρκετά πλέον κινητά έχουν (LG κλπ)
> 2)Γιατί θεωρείται πλεονέκτημα το συγκεκριμένο έναντι των άλλων λειτουργικών?
> 3)Το Ν95 εδώ και 1 χρόνο
> 4)Υπάρχουν ήδη 16άρες κάρτες μνήμης.Δεν είναι flash, αλλά καλύτερα γιατί μπορείς να τις αλλάζεις


1. Διάβασε περί multitouch (δεν έχει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ).. Άλλο multitouch, και άλλο touch (αν μου συγκρίνεις LG με iPhone καλύτερα να το λήξουμε εδώ γιατί μας χωρίζουν κόσμοι πολλοί)
2. Για χίλιους δυο λόγους που βαριέμαι να αναφέρω. Ίσως γιατί επιτρέπει την ανάπτυξη εφαρμογών και συνεπώς απεριόριστων δυνατοτήτων;
3. Όντως. Σκέψου το όμως ως ένα επί μέρους feature, ως μέρος του συνόλου (δοκίμασε να σερφάρεις με Ν95 και μετά iPhone)
5. Καλύτερα; 

Αν θες γνώμη για το iphone για δες εδώ εμπεριστατωμένο review.

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/columni...htm?sr=hotnews

........Auto merged post: tsopanos πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> 13,000 orders per second... Καλά είναι


Εδώ να δεις πόσοι εκδηλώσαν ενδιαφέρον στην Vodafone... Πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 10.000 όπως άκουσα. Μένει να δούμε πόσα κομμάτια θα φέρει!

........Auto merged post: tsopanos πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ρε παιδιά χωρίς παρεξήγηση,γιατί θα πρέπει να απολογούμαστε για το iPhone συνέχεια σε κάθε Φόρουμ,
> πάντα θα υπάρχει σύγκριση στα προϊόντα,δεν βγαίνει άκρη,λυπάμαι μόνο διότι στα Ελληνικά φόρουμ (δεν έχει σχέση με την εδώ συζήτηση)μόνο τσακωμούς και αντιπαραθέσεις βρίσκεις πληροφορίες ελάχιστες και αυτές από τους κουτόφραγκους που μεταφράζουμε διότι εμείς οι Έλληνες ως γνωστό είμαστε ο ομφαλός της γης και οι άλλοι τρώγανε βελανίδια κλπ κλπ αλλά από κοκκό τίποτα


Είσαι σωστός.

Δεν ξαναμιλάω  :Whistle:

----------


## haHa

> 13,000 orders per second... Καλά είναι


Δηλαδη σε λιγοτερο απο 3ωρες (167 λεπτα=10.000 δευτερολεπτα) θα δεχοντουσαν 130.000.000 προ-παραγγελιες??

Κατι δεν μου καθεται καλα!!

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Δηλαδη σε λιγοτερο απο 3ωρες (167 λεπτα=10.000 δευτερολεπτα) θα δεχοντουσαν 130.000.000 προ-παραγγελιες??
> 
> Κατι δεν μου καθεται καλα!!


Όπως φαίνεται στο iClarified, μιλάει για rate και όχι για peak μιας συγκεκριμένης χρονικής στιγμής... Τώρα τι να πω κι εγώ. Όντως το μέγεθος είναι ασύλληπτο

----------


## haHa

> Όπως φαίνεται στο iClarified, μιλάει για rate και όχι για peak μιας συγκεκριμένης χρονικής στιγμής... Τώρα τι να πω κι εγώ. Όντως το μέγεθος είναι ασύλληπτο


Ακομα χειροτερα..Αποκλειεται να ειχαν σταθερο rate 13.000 αιτησεων το δευτερολεπτο...


Αυτο σημαινει οτι σε λιγοτερο απο 3 ωρες θα δεχοντουσαν οπως ειπα 130.000.000 προ-παραγγελιες.

Γεγονος που δεν στεκει...

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ακομα χειροτερα..Αποκλειεται να ειχαν σταθερο rate 13.000 αιτησεων το δευτερολεπτο...
> 
> 
> Αυτο σημαινει οτι σε λιγοτερο απο 3 ωρες θα δεχοντουσαν οπως ειπα 130.000.000 προ-παραγγελιες.
> 
> Γεγονος που δεν στεκει...


Ναι, αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.




> O2 has admitted that its website failed when iPhone orders reached 13,000 per second on Monday morning, according to an email sent to customers.

----------


## ntrim

Χαμός, γονάτισαν μέχρι και οι servers της "μαμάς"  :Clap: 

Apple's iPhone 2.0 update is failing

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Χαμός, γονάτισαν μέχρι και οι servers της "μαμάς" 
> 
> Apple's iPhone 2.0 update is failing


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τόση βιασύνη να βάλουν το 2.0 στα μη 3g iphones

----------


## teacake

Μέχρι τέλους του έτους βγαίνουν κινητά με το Android της Google οπότε κάντε υπομονή...

----------


## iKoms

Τελικά γνωρίζουμε ποιά είναι η διαδικασία απόκτησης από Applestore στο US; Χρειάζεται επι τόπου συμβόλαιο ή μπορείς να το αγοράσεις και χωρίς αλλά ακριβώτερα;

----------


## esykas

φίλε μου χονδρικά πάει στα 600$ η όλη διαδικασία στην Αμερική για το 16GB έχουν αναφέρει τα παιδιά σε προηγούμενα πόστ ποιά διαδικασία κάνουν για να το πάρουν οι Αμερικάνοι

To purchase and activate iPhone 3G, you need the following:*
Credit card
Social security number
Valid government-issued photo ID
Current wireless account number and password or PIN (if you’re new to AT&T)

με κάποιο κόστος 100$ αν είμαι σωστός το παίρνεις χωρίς ενεργοποίηση αλλά σε 30 ημέρες αν δεν το ενεργοποιήσεις τρώς άλλα 30 $

----------


## kadronarxis

iPhone torture test.

http://www.pcworld.com/video/id,852-...d,0/video.html
 :One thumb up:

----------


## crypter

> iPhone torture test.
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/video/id,852-...d,0/video.html


 :Shocked:  το πλενει κιολας κανονικα με σαπουνι;  :Shocked:

----------


## bail77

> iPhone torture test.
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/video/id,852-...d,0/video.html


Πολύ σκληρό για να πεθάνει !

----------


## kadronarxis

Να το ρίξει κάτω το περίμενα....
Να το πατήσει μηχανάκι .... με τίποτα!
Να το πλύνει στη βρύση... με τίποτα!
Να το ρίξει μέσα στην παπάρα ....με τίποτα!

άντεξε τη βρύση το θηρίο.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Μια χαρά τα πάει...  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## kuja

> Μια χαρά τα πάει...


Σκυλι ειναι!

----------


## Mouse Potato

Και το δικό μου (non 3g iPhone) έχει υποβληθεί σε πιο soft stress tests (όχι επιτηδευμένα βέβαια) και τα έχει περάσει με άριστα...  :Yahooooo:

----------


## iKoms

Τελικά το βασανιστήριο δεν ήταν για το iphone αλλά για εμάς.... τα πήρα στο κρανίο!!!
Αν τον είχα μπροστά μου θα του έκανα τα ίδια... εκτός από να τον πατήσω με το μηχανάκι... χαχα
Παίζουν με τα νεύρα μας..

----------


## haHa

Παντως μην τρελενεστε με τα τεστ...
Ειναι πιστευω λιγο biased.Για αυτο αλλωστε τα βλεπουμε κυριως σε iPhone και οχι με αλλα κινητα.Επειδη και καλα πρεπει να δειξουν οτι ειναι ανθεκτικο...

Εγω προσωπικα πιστευω πως ειναι σχετικα ευαισθητο,ιδιαιτερα η οθονη αφης του που μπορει να χαλασει χωρις ιδιαιτερο λογο..Για αυτο πωλουνται αλλωστε και στο ebay τοσες οθονες για iPhone.

Οτι ειναι βεβαια ευαισθητο ειναι λογικο,λογω της φυσης της οθονης του..

----------


## tsopanos

Όλο στη φιλολογία είμαστε και όλο υποθέσεις.

Άντε να έρθει να ηρεμήσουμε γιατί θα μου στρίψει στο τέλος.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Όλο στη φιλολογία είμαστε και όλο υποθέσεις.
> 
> Άντε να έρθει να ηρεμήσουμε γιατί θα μου στρίψει στο τέλος.


Θα 'σαι κι εσύ ένας από αυτούς που θα περιμένουν στις ουρές (σαν τα λιγούρια);  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Φιλικά πάντα  :Smile:

----------


## kadronarxis

Αν το τέστ γινόταν από την πλευρά του macrumors,macworld,macnn κλπ, τότε ίσως συμφωνούσα ότι κάτι μπορεί να κρύβεται από πίσω.

Το γεγονός ότι το τέστ έγινε από το P C World, 
δε μου αφήνει κανένα περιθώριο αμφιβολίας.

Και που κολλάει το bias εδώ; όλοι είδαμε τα τέστς, δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο να μην αποκαλυφθεί κάτι. 

άντε γερά.

----------


## haHa

> Αν το τέστ γινόταν από την πλευρά του macrumors,macworld,macnn κλπ, τότε ίσως συμφωνούσα ότι κάτι μπορεί να κρύβεται από πίσω.
> 
> Το γεγονός ότι το τέστ έγινε από το P C World, 
> δε μου αφήνει κανένα περιθώριο αμφιβολίας.
> 
> Και που κολλάει το bias εδώ; όλοι είδαμε τα τέστς, δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο να μην αποκαλυφθεί κάτι. 
> 
> άντε γερά.


(καλα macrumors ,macworld,macnn κλπ εχουν χασει καιρο την αξιοπιστια τους)




Μα δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι εγινε το τεστ και οτι πραγματι δεν χαλασε..

Αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι μαλλον εχουν ξεχασει να αναφερουν το μεγαλο ποσοστο χαλασμενων οθονων(σταματαει να δουλευει το touch σε μερος της οθονης) χωρις ιδιαιτερο λογο ή με μικρες πτωσεις..
Γιατι πολυ απλα 

Επαναλαμβανω :
μια βολτα απο ebay για να δειτε ποσες οθονες πωλουνται, θα σας πεισει ..

Προσωπικα εχω δει 2 iPhone φιλων μου που χωρις να εχει σπασει η οθονη τους, εχει σταματησει να δουλευει το touch.
Το ενα το επαθε υστερα απο πτωση και το αλλο χωρις λογο..
Στον δευτερο του το αντικατεστησαν ταχυτατα!

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Προσωπικα εχω δει 2 iPhone φιλων μου που χωρις να εχει σπασει η οθονη τους, εχει σταματησει να δουλευει το touch.
> Το ενα το επαθε υστερα απο πτωση και το αλλο χωρις λογο..


Τις περισσότερες φορές αν αυτό δεν είναι από πτώση, είναι θέμα software το οποίο μπορεί να λυθεί εύκολα...  :Wink:

----------


## haHa

> Τις περισσότερες φορές αν αυτό δεν είναι από πτώση, είναι θέμα software το οποίο μπορεί να λυθεί εύκολα...


link??

Παντως και με εκ νεου jailbreak κλπ δεν ειχε λυθει. Στα ματια μου φαινοταν για hardware προβλημα..

Μπορει βεβαια να ειχε φαει παλιοτερη πτωση και να παρουσιασε αργοτερα το προβλημα..

----------


## Mouse Potato

> link??


Experience...  :Razz: 




> Παντως και με εκ νεου jailbreak κλπ δεν ειχε λυθει. Στα ματια μου φαινοταν για hardware προβλημα..
> 
> Μπορει βεβαια να ειχε φαει παλιοτερη πτωση και να παρουσιασε αργοτερα το προβλημα..


Παράξενο... Δεν θ' αναφερθώ στην εξαίρεση στον κανόνα γιατί δεν υφίσταται. Τι να πω... Ίσως η δικιά μου ήταν η εξαίρεση...

(αν και νομίζω κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι αυτό ήταν σύνηθες φαινόμενο confict του software)

Νομίζω έχουμε βγει  :Offtopic:

----------


## kadronarxis

Καλά ρε φίλε, επειδή πουλιούνται οθόνες στο ebay αυτό σημαίνει ότι χαλούν από μόνα τους  ή ότι ορισμένοι τα έχουν ρημάξει από το πολύ ¨πέσιμο¨ και ψάχνουν οθόνες;

Για αυτό πούλησε ένα χαρτί μέσα σε 3 μέρες; 

Δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο με τους ίδιους και τους ίδιους. Το σταμάτησα αυτό το σπορ.

----------


## haHa

Κανενας δεν ειπε οτι κακως πουλησε τοσα ή οτι δεν αξιζει...

Απλα εγω παρεθεσα την εμπειρια μου και την αποψη μου οτι εχει καπως ευαισθητη οθονη,κατι απολυτως λογικο λογω της φυσης του..
Τιποτα το μεμπτο..


Θα συμφωνησω για τα υπολοιπα..
Αλλωστε μπορουμε να μαθαινουμε τα νεα μας απο τα "αξιοπιστα" macrumors , macnn κλπ...

----------


## Wolverine

> Για αυτό πούλησε ένα χαρτί μέσα σε 3 μέρες;


 
1 εκατομμύριο συσκευές αλλά σε 22 χώρες. Αν δεις τις επιμέρους πωλησεις ανά χώρα δεν είναι και τόσο εντυπωσιακό. Σε μερικές χώρες ποιο πολύ πούλησε το Wii και το PS3 στην παρουσίαση. Και εχει γίνει και τρελή διαφήμιση. Αναμενόμενο ήταν πιστεύω. Το πραγματικό μέτρο σύγκρισης είναι οι συνολικές πωλησεις μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου.

----------


## esykas

καλά ρε παιδιά μην σκοτώνεστε αφήστε να έρθει εδώ για να δούμε τι δελτία ειδήσεων θα κάνει με τους εισαγγελάτους στα παράθυρα και πόσα θα πουλήσει στο τέλος τέλος την πρώτη ημέρα.





Υ.Γ.1να δω πότε θα το φέρει η κόριοφον,αν και δεν νομίζω να εξαρτάται από αυτήν από την apple εξαρτάται
Υ.Γ.2εγώ πάντως τα παράγγειλα

----------


## iKoms

Πως τα παράγγειλες;

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Πως τα παράγγειλες;


 :Thinking:  Προφανώς ο φίλος αναφέρετε στην Φόρμα Εκδήλωσης Ενδιαφέροντος  :Thinking:

----------


## esykas

τώρα το είδα και  διορθώνω, από το ebay us ένα λευκό 16αρη  και ένα από ebay uk μαύρο 8αρη sim free (πωλητή από Ιταλία)

----------


## Mouse Potato

> τώρα το είδα και  διορθώνω, από το ebay us ένα λευκό 16αρη  και ένα από ebay uk μαύρο 8αρη sim free (πωλητή από Ιταλία)


Έχουν καλό feedback ή θα κλαις τα λεφτά σου;  :Thinking:

----------


## iKoms

και σε τι τιμή αν δεν σε πειράζει;

----------


## esykas

Το feed back είναι στον Αμερικάνο 97.3% με 99 πωλήσεις και έστειλε το tracking number usps το οποίο έχει φύγει από τη Δευτέρα από Καλιφόρνια και ο Ιταλός έχει 100% σε 285 πωλήσεις με το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό σε πωλήσεις άνω των 300ευρώ σε iphone και άλλα ηλεκτρονικά.
Αυτός μου είπε ότι θα το στείλει τη Δευτέρα με ιταλικό ταχυδρομείο.
Τις αγορές τις κάνω πάντα με paypal και μέχρι τώρα μόνο ένας ήταν βλάκας διότι έστειλε το ΒΤ που του είχα παραγγείλει με απλό ταχυδρομείο και αποζημιώθηκα από την paypal διότι δεν έφθασε ποτέ......ίδωμεν

700 το 16αρι και 800κάτι το 8αρι διότι είναι sim free

----------


## iKoms

Σε αυτη την τιμή εγω προσωπικά δεν θα το αγόραζα.. αλλά αφού εσύ το αποφάσισες μεγειά σου!

----------


## Mouse Potato

Απλά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί τόσα λεφτά αφού υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να το πάρει από εδώ σε λίγο καιρό αρκετά φθηνότερα και "επίσημα"  :Thinking: 

Όπως και να 'χει με γεια  :Smile:

----------


## esykas

ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά

----------


## Kolofotias

Γιατί δεν παίρνεις αυτό αν δεν το έχεισ πάρει ήδη το iphone?

Πολύ καλύτερο κατά τη γνώμη μου!

http://www.e-germanos.gr/e-germanos/...11&category=93

----------


## iKoms

> Γιατί δεν παίρνεις αυτό αν δεν το έχεισ πάρει ήδη το iphone?
> 
> Πολύ καλύτερο κατά τη γνώμη μου!
> 
> http://www.e-germanos.gr/e-germanos/...11&category=93


Κατα τη γνώμη μου κάποιος που θα ήθελε να αγοράσει iphone δεν θα αγόραζε το παραπάνω γιατί απλά δεν είναι iphone..

----------


## Kolofotias

Μην κάνετε έτσι ρε παιδιά με ένα iphone!Το παραπάνω που ανέφερα είναι σαφώς καλύτερο!Μην κάνετε σαν τελειωμένοι gadgetακιδες....Και όταν μας αρέσει μια μάρκα και μια εταιρία, χωρίς να θέλω να  σας αφαιρέσω το δικαίωμα να το κάνετε, μην υποστηρίζεται ότι βγάζει μοναδικά προιόντα....!Sorry κιόλας iKoms δεν έχω τιποτα μαζί σου απλά δεν μπορώ να μην βλέπω ανοιχτά μυαλά......!

Επίσης, το HTC το πήρε ένας φίλος μου και είναι πολύ λειτουργικό και με πολύ ακριβή οθόνη και εύχρηστη (Touch Flo 3D)!

----------


## haHa

Προσφατα χρησιμοποιησα το HTC Touch..
Ειναι το πρωτο μοντελο που ειχε βγαλει η HTC με οθονη αφης και προοριζοταν για iPhone killer.

Το τηλεφωνο ηταν απλα αστειο!! Επρεπε να ειμαι ασσος στην σκοποβολη για να το χειριστω...Πολυ δυσχρηστο!

Ταυτοχρονα η οθονη του δεν εφθανε για κανενα λογο την οθονη του iPhone.Σκοτεινη, με πολυ χειροτερα χρωματα απο του iPhone. Δεν αξιζε καν να δεις ταινιες ή φωτογραφιες στην οθονη του, ενω στην οθονη του iPhone τις απολαμβανες...

Ο browser του ηταν παιδικος σε σχεση με του iPhone..

Τελος,το ποσο αργο ηταν το λειτουργικο δεν χρειαζεται να το αναφερω..



Υ.Γ.: Για να στειλω ενα απλο μηνυμα ή για να μπω και να χαζεψω μια σελιδα στο ιντερνετ ηθελα το διπλασιο χρονο απο οτι στο iPhone, λογω αργου λογισμικου και αθλιας-δυσχρηστης touch οθονης..

----------


## tsopanos

> Μην κάνετε έτσι ρε παιδιά με ένα iphone!Το παραπάνω που ανέφερα είναι σαφώς καλύτερο!


Άντε πάλι....

 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: tsopanos πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Επίσης, το HTC το πήρε ένας φίλος μου και είναι πολύ λειτουργικό και με πολύ ακριβή οθόνη και εύχρηστη (Touch Flo 3D)!


Δεν υπάρχει οθόνη που να έχει έστω και την πιο ισχνή σχέση με αυτή του iPhone.

Δεν υπάρχει άλλο touch κινητό που να συγκρίνεται μαζί του.

----------


## Wolverine

> Άντε πάλι....
> 
> 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: tsopanos πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει οθόνη που να έχει έστω και την πιο ισχνή σχέση με αυτή του iPhone.
> ...


 
Εντάξει μην υπερβάλουμε, οθόνες υπάρχουν και άλλες καλές (και η Apple από κάπου τις αγοράζει κι αυτή). Για το Touch το μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα είναι ότι έχει το multi touch αλλά και αυτό είναι υποκειμενικό γιατί είναι και θέμα συνήθειας και προσωπικών προτιμήσεων, και άλλα κινητά είναι εύχρηστα (αν και σίγουρα με τον ανταγωνισμό όλοι τρέχουν να βελτιωθούν).

----------


## Kolofotias

Ένας λόγος που το iphone έχει καλή οθόνη ελιναι το μέγεθός της που από την άλλη το κάνει να φαίνεται παντόφλα 55 νούμερο!!!

@tsopanos: Υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερες οθόνες     

http://discuss.pocketnow.com/showthr...threadid=21352

όσο για την touch πλεύρα των πραγμάτων Htc Diamond και Apple iPhone έχουν multitouch τεχνολογία !To πως σου φαίνεται τόσο διαφορετικό δεν καταλαβαίνω.....!

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ένας λόγος που το iphone έχει καλή οθόνη ελιναι το μέγεθός της που από την άλλη το κάνει να φαίνεται παντόφλα 55 νούμερο!!!
> 
> @tsopanos: Υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερες οθόνες     
> 
> http://discuss.pocketnow.com/showthr...threadid=21352
> 
> όσο για την touch πλεύρα των πραγμάτων Htc Diamond και Apple iPhone *3G* έχουν multitouch τεχνολογία (*το απλό iphone δεντην έχει*)!To πως σου φαίνεται τόσο διαφορετικό δεν καταλαβαίνω.....!


Το δικό μου παλιό iPhone μια χαρά multitouch έχει  :One thumb up:

----------


## haHa

> @tsopanos: Υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερες οθόνες     
> 
> http://discuss.pocketnow.com/showthr...threadid=21352



Αν την οθονη την κριναμε μονο απο την αναλυση της και τα ppi , τοτε σωθηκαμε..

----------


## iKoms

> Μην κάνετε έτσι ρε παιδιά με ένα iphone!Το παραπάνω που ανέφερα είναι σαφώς καλύτερο!Μην κάνετε σαν τελειωμένοι gadgetακιδες....Και όταν μας αρέσει μια μάρκα και μια εταιρία, χωρίς να θέλω να  σας αφαιρέσω το δικαίωμα να το κάνετε, μην υποστηρίζεται ότι βγάζει μοναδικά προιόντα....!Sorry κιόλας iKoms δεν έχω τιποτα μαζί σου απλά δεν μπορώ να μην βλέπω ανοιχτά μυαλά......!
> 
> Επίσης, το HTC το πήρε ένας φίλος μου και είναι πολύ λειτουργικό και με πολύ ακριβή οθόνη και εύχρηστη (Touch Flo 3D)!


Για ποιούς αναφέρεσαι οι οποίοι είναι "τελειωμένοι gadgetακιδες" και δεν έχουν "ανοιχτά μυαλά" ;

Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι γράφουμε σε ένα θέμα με τον τίτλο "Αγορά iPhone" και περι ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα.
Τα παραπάνω μόνο κάποιος με κλειστά μάτια δεν θα παρατηρούσε.
Ούτε εγώ έχω κάτι μαζί σου φίλε kolofotias.

To iphone το έχω αγοράσει και το χρησημοποιώ οπότε έχω ο ίδιος άποψη.

----------


## tsopanos

Μου αρέσει πάντως που απαντούμε σε κάθε εξυπνάδα που πετιέται  :Smile:

----------


## Whiteyez

Έπιασα τυχαία το Htc Diamond και θα πώ ακριβώς αυτά που είπε και ο haHa "Επρεπε να ειμαι ασσος στην σκοποβολη για να το χειριστω". 

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη touch screen ήταν, άλλα πατούσα άλλα έκανε,άλλα έβγαζε. Καμία σχέση με το iphone, να μη μιλήσω και για τα windows mobile που φορούσε.  :Thumb down:

----------


## dtoubi

Το απλό iPhone έχει την πατενταρισμένη οθόνη multitouch που έχει και το 3G...Απλά τέλεια...

Το μόνο μείον που μπορω να πω: Ειναι ευπαθές στις πτώσεις... Εχω ένα βαθούλωμα σε μία γωνία από μία πτώση... Αλλά θα έπρεπε και εγώ να είμαι πιο προσεκτικός. Γι ιαυτό να προσέχετε τις πτώσεις! :Laughing:

----------


## jtheogr

Εχουν πέσει στα χέρια μου διάφορα κινητά με touch & moultitouch οθόνες και το Htc Diamond το συμπέρασμα που έχω βγάλει είναι ότι την ευκολία χειρισμού και την απόκριση που έχει το iphone & iphone 3G δεν την έχει κανένα κινητό απο όσα κυκλοφορούν αυτή τι στιγμή, όπως επίσης και η ανάλυση της οθόνης του iphone είναι κορυφαία.

----------


## mickymouse

Μέσα στον Αυγουστο λέγεται ότι θα είναι διαθέσιμο απο Vodafone. Όποτε θα έχουμε μια ολοκληρωμένη άποψη για το iPhone 3G. Έγω προσωπικά περιμενω να το πιάσω στα χέρια μου να το περιεργαστώ, να δώ πως τα πάει στην πλοήγηση κτλ. MMS δεν χρησιμοποιώ και 3G internet σπάνια χρησιμοποιώ, άλλωστε παντού βρίσκεις ένα hotspot (ακόμα και σε κάποιες παραλίες αν και είναι λιγο άκυρο να γράφεις στο ADSLGR.com και διπλα να περνάνε τα στριγκακια  :Razz: ).
Το θέμα ειναι να δώσει κάλα προγραμματα η vodafone και όχι να μας πιάσει τον κώλο

----------


## haHa

> ...*3G internet σπάνια χρησιμοποιώ*, άλλωστε παντού βρίσκεις ένα hotspot 
> Το θέμα ειναι να δώσει κάλα προγραμματα η vodafone και όχι να μας πιάσει τον κώλο


Αφου σπανια χρησιμοποιεις 3g internet, τι σε ενδιαφερει με τι προγραμματα θα το δωσει η vodafone??

Δεν σε συμφερει εσενα να το παρεις με πακετο data αφου δεν θα το χρησιμοποιεις..
Παρτο με μια κανονικη συνδεση (πχ 240 λεπτα ομιλιας) που θα εχεις και επιδοτηση 150 ευρω για τον πρωτο χρονο και αλλα τοσα για τον 2ο..

----------


## mickymouse

Με ενδιαφέρει απο την άποψη να δώ τι πακέτα δίνουν μαζί με το iPhone γιατί νομιζω η Apple έχει βάλει ένα όριο τιμής όταν το iPhone θα προσφέρεται μάζι με πρόγραμμα. Διορθώστε αν κάνω λάθος

----------


## haHa

> Με ενδιαφέρει απο την άποψη να δώ τι πακέτα δίνουν μαζί με το iPhone γιατί νομιζω η Apple έχει βάλει ένα όριο τιμής όταν το iPhone θα προσφέρεται μάζι με πρόγραμμα. Διορθώστε αν κάνω λάθος



Σωστος εισαι, αλλα μην σε νοιαζει τι τιμη θα εχει ,γιατι αυτη θα ειναι επιδοτουμενη, με την εννοια οτι θα τα πληρωνεις σιγα-σιγα στα παγια...

Οποτε καλυτερα αφου θα τα πληρωνεις τα παγια, να τα πληρωνεις για κατι που θα χρησιμοποιεις (πχ λεπτα ομιλιας) και οχι κατι αχρηστο για εσενα (κινηση data)..


Πχ μπορει να δινουν το iPhone με 2 χρονια συμβολαιο στην τιμη των 200 ευρω , με παγιο πχ 50 ευρω και 120 λεπτα ομιλιας και καμποση κινηση data..

Δε θα ηταν καλυτερα να το παρεις με 350 ευρω, μονο 1 χρονο συμβολαιο(στο τελος του πρωτου θα εχεις αλλα 150 ευρω επιδοτηση), και το παγιο να ειναι χαμηλοτερο , πχ 40 ευρω για 240 λεπτα ομιλιας (τα οποια θα σου χρησιμευσουν) αλλα χωρις κινηση data(που οπως ειπες δεν σε ενδιαφερει..)



Μην πεσεις στην παγιδα της χαμηλης αρχικης τιμης αγορας και βρεθεις με ενα μακρυπροθεσμο συμβολαιο, με ακριβο παγιο και υπηρεσιες που πληρωνεις ενω δεν σε ενδιαφερουν...




Οποτε εχε υποψη σου οτι οπως εχει ανακοινωθει, το iPhone εχει τιμη σκετη συσκευης 500 ευρω.
Μετα φτιαξε ενα προγραμμα στα μετρα σου(λεπτα ομιλιας,κοστος κλπ) και εκμεταλλευσουν την επιδοτηση. (απο 100-200 ευρω τον χρονο)
Δεν χρειαζεται να επιλεξεις το προγραμμα που σου επιβαλλει η vodafone, αν δεν σε βολευει.
(το οποιο θα εχει τιμη κραχτη για το iPhone , αλλα θα τα δινεις σιγα-σιγα και με το παραπανω στην Vodafone)

Μπορει αρχικα να δωσεις περισσοτερα χρηματα για να το παρεις,αλλα μακροπροθεσμα θα εχεις γλυτωσει γιατι δεν θα πληρωνεις ακριβο παιγο με υπηρεσιες που δεν σε ενδιαφερουν..

----------


## mickymouse

H λύση που προτείνεις είναι αρκετά καλή και λογική.
Λίγες μέρες μείνανε άλλωστε για να δούμε τι θα γίνει. Σε ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## kover

22 Αυγούστου έρχεται το μωράκι

----------


## mickymouse

Τωρα αυτό τι είναι 
http://e-click.gr/index.php?target=p...oduct_id=29937

----------


## haHa

> Τωρα αυτό τι είναι 
> http://e-click.gr/index.php?target=p...oduct_id=29937



Ερασιτεχνες-απατεωνες...

----------


## ToroLoco

> Ερασιτεχνες-απατεωνες...


Λοιπόν επειδή είμαι περίεργος το έψαξα λιγάκι με και το τηλέφωνο είναι κανονικά δηλωμένο στην εταιρία Depsi που είναι η μαμά εταιρεία. Για να μην μείνω εκεί τηλεφώνησα και μίλησα σχετικά με το iPhone και μου είπαν ότι δεν διατίθεται ακόμα μιας που δεν μπορεί να ξεκλειδωθεί. 
Θα υπάρχει ανακοίνωση σε 2 εβδομάδες στο site τους για το πότε θα υπάρχει. 

Νομίζω ότι αν επρόκειτο για απατεώνες το τηλέφωνο θα ήταν fake και δεν θα ήταν δηλωμένο στους καταλόγους του ΟΤΕ στην εταιρεία. Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να κάνω μια βόλτα από το Γαλάτσι να δω τα γραφεία από κοντά.

Το θέμα μου είναι όμως ότι ένας φίλος πάει Αμερική τον Αύγουστο και του έχω πει να μου πάρει, αλλά με την αλλαγή της πολιτικής της Apple για την πώληση το σκέφτομαι λίγο. Έτσι και αλλιώς όπως λένε σε 6 μήνες θα πέσει η τιμή του και ειδικά προς τα Χριστούγεννα για να αυξηθούν οι πωλήσεις και να πιάσουν τους στόχους.

----------


## haHa

Απατεωνες ειναι ως προς την τιμη...
Εδω ειμαστε και θα το δουμε..


Αλλωστε πες τους εσυ, φερτε το μου με 300 ευρω και ας ειναι και κλειδωμενο.. Δεν τον φερνουν.
Εχουν βαλει απλα μια τιμη κραχτη για να ασχολουμαστε μαζι τους..


Ειναι ερασιτεχνες.

----------


## RyDeR

Παιδες δοκιμασε κανεις σας να ριξει στο 2.5G iPhone του το 2.0 Firmware; 

Εγω γμτ μενω παραλιακα για διακοπες και δεν εχω χρονο για να παω σε υπολογιστη/internet, δεν νομιζω οτι θα το βαλω και ολα ΟΚ. Πιστευω θα θελει αρκετο troubleshoot (για αυτο θελω Internet), κυριως για την εγκατασταση προγραμματων...

----------


## ownagE_

> Παιδες δοκιμασε κανεις σας να ριξει στο 2.5G iPhone του το 2.0 Firmware; 
> 
> Εγω γμτ μενω παραλιακα για διακοπες και δεν εχω χρονο για να παω σε υπολογιστη/internet, δεν νομιζω οτι θα το βαλω και ολα ΟΚ. Πιστευω θα θελει αρκετο troubleshoot (για αυτο θελω Internet), κυριως για την εγκατασταση προγραμματων...


Επ.  :Razz: 
Το εβαλα εγω (WinPWN 2.0.0.2 + iTunes 7.7).
Δεν εχει ουτε Installer ακόμα, μόνο Cydia (κι αυτό μου χάλασε και δεν ανοίγει  :Razz: ).
Ευτυχώς προλαβα και εβαλα απο τον Cydia το ΟpenSSH, ώστε να περάσω τον Installer 4 οταν με το καλο βγει (ειδα screens, πολύ  :Respekt: ).

Btw, "αγόρασα" και το Super Monkey Ball.  :Whistle: 
Πολύ καλό  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Theos πρόσθεσε 115 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

O Cydia έφτιαξε τελικα με ενα apt-get install cydia μεσω SSH (winSCP).

----------


## RyDeR

Α, δεν εχει Installer;  :Sad: 

Υπαρχει τροπος να κανω backup ΑΥΤΟΥΣΙΟ το περιεχομενο του κινητου; Λεω οχι αλλα επειδη δεν γνωριζω τα νεα, δεν ξερω - ισως βγηκε.  :Razz: 

Δεν αντεχω αν ξαναχρειαστει να γυρισω στην 1.1.4 να βαζω απο την αρχη τις apps μου.  :Razz: 

Υ.Γ.:  το AppStore τι εχει; (απο περιεχομενο εννοω, εχει ενδιαφερον :Wink:

----------


## ownagE_

> Α, δεν εχει Installer;


Έχει, δεν έχει, το ίδιο είναι.
Το Cydia εχει πλέον πολλά repos.
Εκτός απο αυτό -> έχει, δεν έχει -> δεν υπάρχουν apps για την 2.0  :Razz: 

Θα αργήσει πάντως πιστεύω ο Installer 1-2 βδομάδες  :Razz: 
Τώρα είναι στις δοκιμές.
Έτσι διάβασα στο blog του RiPDEV ( :Very angry: ) που είναι πλεον κι αυτός στην ομάδα του Installer.




> Υπαρχει τροπος να κανω backup ΑΥΤΟΥΣΙΟ το περιεχομενο του κινητου; Λεω οχι αλλα επειδη δεν γνωριζω τα νεα, δεν ξερω - ισως βγηκε.


Δε νομίζω.
WinSCP -> Select All -> Copy  :Razz: 




> Υ.Γ.:  το AppStore τι εχει; (απο περιεχομενο εννοω, εχει ενδιαφερον


Δεν το έχω δει, γιατί θέλει iTunes Store Account ακόμα και για τις free εφαρμογές.
Παρακολουθώ κάποια boards όμως στα οποία καταβάλλουν προσπάθειες να "αγοράσουν" τις πιο δημοφιλείς εφαρμογες.  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:

----------

